# If you are new to predator calling READ THIS.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I posted this on another site last year and dug it back up. I think it's time for a refresher.............

The absolute best advise I can give you is -DONT GIVE UP-.

In my opinion, the best predator callers around are the ones who can stand up after the 12 set of calling in zero animals and still make another set. And then another. And then another, and Another. As a new caller it will probly take you a while to call in your first animal and longer still for you to shake the wiggles and actually connect.

Predator hunting is not for the week minded. You MUST have a strong will to MAKE IT HAPPEN, and not expect it to happen for you.

I hear the same questions all the time. "What sounds should I make", "How long should I call", "How long should I sit", "What to look for when scouting",. These are all good questions but they vairy depending on the area you are hunting. Remember that the best teacher is experience. Get out there and start calling. Eventually you will call in an animal and you will learn sssoo much from that experience. And the next one and the one after that. The more animals you call in, the better you will eventually get at hunting them. But IT TAKES TIME. Alot of time as a matter of fact, to get as good as the guy's who have been calling them in for years.

You can buy the best guns, the most expensive calls, the best scopes and the best decoys, but you cant buy skills, and it take alot of time and EXPRIENCE to earn those skills.

You will get discouraged along the way. No doubt, But thats why this site is so great because every one on here, experienced or not, can relate to being made a fool by these animals.

The next best advise I can give you is to buy as many predator hunting videos as you can get your paws on, and study, study, study. The next best thing to calling in an animal is to watch some one else call them in. Pay very close attention to how they call, what sounds they use and when they use them. These videos will also inform you on how to stop the animal for the shot, how to decide when to shoot by reading the animals body language and an endless list of important things that you may only learn by seeing them played out in an actuall hunting situation.

I can tell you I owe so much of my hunting success to these videos. They WILL better your learning curve.

Another thing That will help you is to go to a state where there are lots of predators and line up a hunt, weather it be through a guide or a freelance hunt. Get out there where there are lots of animals, Call some in and get your bones rattled a few times. Then take every thing you learned back home with you and it will make you a more successfull hunter.

And if you stick with it long enough, before you know it, you will be the one who answers the questions, and the one who tries to keep the new guy motivated as he struggles.

Just remember, everyone on this site is rooting for you and is hear to support you. But we all started where you did, and NEVER GAVE UP.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

bloodyblinddoors I'm not new, but I have to say that is very good advice. I can relate to what you said. When I first started predator calling, it took me months to call in my first animal in. I never gave up, 43 years later I'm still not giving up. :beer: Great post my friend. :wink:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

That's what's great about this sport -- you never know what to expect. The first time I ever went coyote calling was without the benefit of an experienced hunter telling me what to do. Instead, I watched a video and read a few articles on the internet. That first morning, on my first set, I started calling and within eight minutes I had a ooyote down. I called him within 16 yards and DRT. My second stand, same thing. Within minutes heard the yote running toward me over dry leaves. Out he popped on the treeline and dead dog. Third set, I pulled one in from behind me but rugged him none-the-less. Fourth and last stand, no takers.

I couldn't believe it, four stands, three coyotes on my first ever day of calling coyotes. "Nothing to this sport" I thought. Well, you know what, it wasn't quite that easy. I must have made 100 more stands that fall and winter and harvested only four more coyotes.

I've shot my fair of yotes since that first time out but never have I surpassed three in one day. In fact, over the years, I've had stretches where I've set up 10 times, 20 times and even more without bagging a yote. I've had runs where I would average a couple dogs per hunt and I've had runs when I couldn't buy a dog.

As Bloodyindoorblinds says, the secret to this sport is determination and persistence. I've had days when things worked perfectly and I've had days where nothing went right. There've been times when I thought to myself, "Hey, you really are starting to know what you're doing" and there have been many times when I cursed myself for being so dumb to make rookie mistakes.

But through it all, it's been great fun and my admiration for the cunning and intelligence of the coyote continues to grow. He is indeed a worthy adversary.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

last year was my main year calling and i never got any in, this year ive called in 4 at once, and a single......

so not giving up is the absolute best info...and watchin tons of dvd's and practicing


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey guys, that is some good advice. This is my second year at the yotes. AND still nothing!!! Not for the lack of trying  . I've made too many stands to count. But the next good morning i'll be out again. My wife shakes her head every time i head out the door. I'm addicted big time!!! I know the problem is that in my area numbers are really low. But that will make it that much sweeter with it happens!! I guest i need to go where they are a bit more plentyful, which is about a six or eight hour drive. I like to get down there with some of you more experienced hunters, learn a few tricks! :wink: Anyway keep that great info coming!!

Trevor


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

..Bump..


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

any suggestions on what you guys thought was the most benificial movie/dvd that you've watched?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

WIUHunter

Randy Anderson's Calling All Coyotes 2 was the first video I ever bought, therefore that is the one I learned the MOST from, since it was 4 hours of video I kept watching over and over. His first one is another good one with some good calling tips. I have learned a little more from each video that I see and own. If you want to see some really awesome calling watch one of Les Johnson's videos.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, the Randy Anderson vids are where it's at. I think the first two are the most informative but thet are all very informative. He explains alot about why he does things the way he does. I owe a ton of my success to that man.


----------



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

If you could pick only one, the first or the second, which do you think would be most beneficial for a total begginer?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

If both are in stock at your local store, Then buy the first one. If not, start with the second, or buy wichever Anderson vid they have.


----------



## Bigbuck24 (Jan 9, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors

I'm new to the Coyote hunt, and I do have one of Randy Andersons videos. I believe Its the third one. Great stuff! But, do you know of any videos filmed in or near Minnesota. I have land 20 miles northwest of Alexandria and I'm looking for videos That have similar terrain as what I'll be hunting.
Am I over thinking this or will Randy's techniques work everywhere?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Another cool video is Coyote Overdose. A lot of that is filmed in South Dakota and there's some good footage.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bigbuck24 said:


> I have land 20 miles northwest of Alexandria and I'm looking for videos That have similar terrain as what I'll be hunting.


Thats a very smart idea BigBuck. Thing is, noone will film in MN. In case you have'nt noticed, MN coyotes are harder to hunt than they are in other states. Mostly cause of the terrain. And in most places it's hard to get coyotes to come to a call in daylight hours. Good light is manditory for good footage. But Randy's tactics WILL work in all types of terrain. I own every video he has ever made. Correct me if I'm wrong, but 20 miles NW of Alexandria sounds like it would be pretty open terrain and alot of the hunts on Randy's video's take place in open terrain.


----------



## Bigbuck24 (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, this coming weekend will be my first so I guess I have'nt noticed. I've seen and heard quite a few Coyotes this year and hope to see something this weekend. As far as the terrain goes, it is fairly simular, alot of the area around is farmland but our land is pretty hilly and has quite a few trees and quite a bit of water. I guess The difference in what I've seen in Randy's videos is that most of the Coyotes I've seen in our area have come out of sloughs and cattails and not one of the 65 kills on that dvd has anything like it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

REALLY good post! there is some good info here! and another New Mexico Hunter!! nice!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey phil!

great advice... me and alex still haven't gotten any but we're still trying.

we should go try to shoot some yotes sometime again


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd say that that is some damn good advice not only for coyote hunting but al hunting. 
Very good work BBD.
Thanks for sharing,
Dan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm taking a break from taxes right now. Just going through some old threads and thought some of the new members might wanna read this. It's a good motivator.


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

Mad2go! said:


> I've made too many stands to count. But the next good morning i'll be out again. My wife shakes her head every time i head out the door. I'm addicted big time!!! Trevor


I'm right there with you Mad2go, my wife does the same thing.
Some great advice, Thanks for reposting Bbd!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Sticky?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I would have to add, this doesn't apply only to predator hunting but life in general.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

johngfoster said:


> Sticky?


I'd say it has sticky potential. Fallguy whadaya say? Might answer alot of the repetative Q's we seem to get in this section of the forum.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

[soapbox]



Bloodyblinddoors said:


> johngfoster said:
> 
> 
> > Sticky?
> ...


Sorry, but I would have to disagree.

Basic premise of your post.


Keep at it. Don't give up. Even failure leads to success.
[/*]
Watch someone who has been doing it for sometime. Even if it's on a video.
[/*]
Gear doesn't make the hunter.[/*]

Pretty much the general rules for life. While a lot of wisdom there, the "repetitive" questions here are mainly due to lack of searching.

What caliber?, what caller?, where do I go? What bullet?

Even in those answers, a lot of information is feel good and personal opinion. Nothing wrong with it, just how it is.

Example: Thread about camo on a rifle. Lot of comments on look with kewl products on the market on how to color your rifle. Not many on what you are really trying to do to camo the rifle. Camouflage is about changing the appearance to hide something from what it actually is. Break up your shape, make it appear different. Not just putting a new color on it and making it look different. a blue straight line is still a brown straight line.

[/soapbox]


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a disclaimer already that tells people to search. I can tell we have people new here the last few days that DIDN'T see that thread. :lol: I put it as an announcement so it might gather more attention.

Honestly, how many sticky's can we have on here? Papapete and I have been discussing a plan for a Sticky Thread that will take care of some problems. If I get some time in the next week I will put it into action. Until then, stay tuned. 8)


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Bigbuck24 said:


> Bloodyblinddoors
> 
> I'm new to the Coyote hunt, and I do have one of Randy Andersons videos. I believe Its the third one. Great stuff! But, do you know of any videos filmed in or near Minnesota. I have land 20 miles northwest of Alexandria and I'm looking for videos That have similar terrain as what I'll be hunting.
> Am I over thinking this or will Randy's techniques work everywhere?


Bigbuck24,

The video that most closely resembles Minnesota hunting is the one called "winter magic." It was done in Canada but looks exactly like what you'll find in Minnesota. (I'm twenty miles north of Alexandria and it's exactly like what we hunt in.)

Bloody,

Do you really give credit for your success to having learned it from Randy Anderson's videos?

I find her early ones entertaining but but not all that good for learning how to hunt coyotes past the basics. And, his howling is terrible.

I pretty much asked you this very question in another thread but got no response.... :jammin:

Randy


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

R Buker said:


> Bloody,
> Do you really give credit for your success to having learned it from Randy Anderson's videos?


Yes. Without hesitation. Another valuable learning tool was hunting in ND where a guy can see the animals from a lloooong distance while on stand. I learned how far they can actually hear the sound. How far they'll travel to come to the call. How long it takes them to get into rifle range from a mile away once they commit (not long). I also learned how many animals simply wont be jarred loose no matter what sound you throw. They just wont be triggered.



R Buker said:


> I find her early ones entertaining but but not all that good for learning how to hunt coyotes past the basics. And, his howling is terrible.


 :lol: Her??? Jeeze, You must realy not like this guy :lol: . I give him alot of credit cause he's taught me alot about the different coyote vocals and a ton of other things I could list later, But I gotta move some stuff right now.

:lol: Her :lol:


----------

